# Guys



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

When I heat my baby Gaggia first I turn the knob and leave it for 6 minutes. I always flush the filter and flush to get any remaining coffee out. Am I doing the right thing? Just the instructions are useless


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Some say you need 30 mins to warm it up fully


----------



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

Wow thats a while. I havnt had problems with temperature at 6 minutes, but whatever is recommended


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

As long as you do some flushing, 10 to 15 minutes should be sufficient.

It certainly was for me when I had a Baby.


----------



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

When you say flushing. Do you mean the head and the portafilter, and how long to flush?


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Once the boiler has reached temperature, flush for approx 5 seconds from the brewing head and same from the steaming wand. Wait until it reaches temperature again and maybe repeat the process. Everything should be nice and hot by then. This is just an approximate suggestion. You will need to develop a routine that works for you.


----------



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

I have yet to use the steam wand, I will wait until I get a jug







. I think im doing everything mostly right. Can I ask. Should 25 seconds fill a cup of fine double dose expresso? For me it does and it is so full of crema. I then transfer that into a larger mug half filled with coffee. If I had 2 single shot glasses im sure it would take about 10 seconds for both to fill. Maybe its the grind. Going to get a Hario mini mill and new tamper


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Christiangaz777 said:


> Can I ask. Should 25 seconds fill a cup of fine double dose expresso? For me it does and it is so full of crema. I then transfer that into a larger mug half filled with coffee. If I had 2 single shot glasses im sure it would take about 10 seconds for both to fill. Maybe its the grind. Going to get a Hario mini mill and new tamper


Extraction time should be around 27secs from moment you hit the brew button. Output should be measured in weight not volume. For an 18grm dose of beans, you're looking at between 28-36grms of espresso in your cup. Try measuring your shots with cup(s) on scales on drip tray. Be guided by taste and personal preference at the end of the day.


----------



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

When I said a mug I mean not a shot or double size I mean a bigger mug


----------

